# How do I trace her lines?



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

I posted this in the "bloodlines" thread but since Ziva comes from a long line of working K9 I thought I'd post my question here and maybe you can help. The breeder we got Ziva from was great about giving us the paperwork for her and proof that she and many generations before her were AKC and the Kirschental line. We were able to get a three generation from AKC themselves but the breeder has a ten generation that he was able to show us but wasn't able to copy for us because of its size. I wrote AKC about getting the ten generation but they can only give me up to a five. I've since tried to contact the breeder and he's lost his house and I have no way to contact him. Since I already have some of the info for Ziva's line, is there any way for me to get the rest of her bloodline? Should we ever breed her someday I want to be able to show the new parents her proud line and their accomplishments.

Follow link here: How do I get the paperwork? to post on the thread kept open. 
Jean


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You don't have your dog or her sire/dam registered names? That would be enough to trace the lines.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What it sounds like...is that your breeder had a "pedigree research company/person"....make a "bloodline" pedigree for her.
You can find listings for them on line with the help of "google"....or look in the back of a Dog World or Dog Fancy magazine.
They can "put together" a lineage chart/pedigree for you.....
*I think that is what your breeder has*..??!


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You don't have your dog or her sire/dam registered names? That would be enough to trace the lines.


I have her papers from AKC and the sire/dam names for 3 generations back but I want further back like the breeder had. I looked up the sir/dame names on the AKC site and they were confirmed but that's as far as I could go with what I knew to do.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Search for people who do pedigree resesrch. For a fee they can create long pedigrees if you don't wany to research it


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Countrymama said:


> I have her papers from AKC and the sire/dam names for 3 generations back but I want further back like the breeder had. I looked up the sir/dame names on the AKC site and they were confirmed but that's as far as I could go with what I knew to do.


Can you post the pedigree you do have?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

post the 3 generations that you have already


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you can also go to German shepherd dog do a pedigree search using the last names on your ped and see if you can trace it further back


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

two threads on this - I just answered the other one recommending 

Bits & Bytes GSD Pedigree Research

Yvonne Hecht maintains the Winsys program and should be able to do a nice pedigree for 10 generations given the dogs are European lines.

Lee


----------

